# Puppy School!



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Since they turned 6 weeks old this weekend I got to thinking its about time they start learning some basic commands on top of their potty training and bite inhibition that they have already learned and are kicking ass at..

Well today was their first day of learning "sit" and they did AWESOME!

Some picked it up a tad faster than the others but they all had it down in a few minutes and even sat long enough for me to snap a quick picture!

"Litter Man" 









Ketana









Bandito









"Fattie"









Gripper









Cyclona









Also last night while I was making dinner they were all playing under foot in the kitchen and we left the back door open and all but one went out to pee/poop! All on their own! :woof:


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

What did you do for bite inhibition. My pup does that especially when I'm walking and she runs/walks right in front of me to where I'm almost about to step on her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

I forgot to say nice looking pups you got there

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Pknattsr said:


> What did you do for bite inhibition. My pup does that especially when I'm walking and she runs/walks right in front of me to where I'm almost about to step on her.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If they mouth my hand and bite me hard I pop them on their nose and say NO. Some thought this was funny and meant play time so they got a GOOD pop on the nose and a NO. One even kept on after I popped the heck out of her and I popped her on the nose, gave a loud NO BAD DOG and popped her on the rear and made her get away from me with no attention for a minute or so. It only took one or two times of me correcting before they figured it out, no puppies were injured lol

Now they just respond to me saying NO or OW if they forget and bite a little too hard, which they dont really at all unless they catch you on accident. Gotta be consistent. I cannot stand mouthy dogs at all, and Cyclona was the worst, she would grab onto your finger like she does with the rope toy and shake like a crazy dog. Not fun lol

and thank you


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

My gosh they are growing fast! Doesn't seem like they should be 6 weeks old lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cute looking pups! They are getting so big and their own personalities! Do they not have a mama to help teach them bite inhibition as well? or did something happen to her?


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Cain's Mom said:


> My gosh they are growing fast! Doesn't seem like they should be 6 weeks old lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Right! They seem much older to me too



ames said:


> cute looking pups! They are getting so big and their own personalities! Do they not have a mama to help teach them bite inhibition as well? or did something happen to her?


No the dam stayed with her owner and we took our half of the litter, she was done nursing them and wanted them gone lol. They need to learn bite inhibition involving a human anyway, since them biting each other doesnt mean much because when they bite each other and yelp it just riles them up more and they bite bite bite lol, they dont bite me hard though and thats what matters lol


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Right! They seem much older to me too
> 
> No the dam stayed with her owner and we took our half of the litter, she was done nursing them and wanted them gone lol. They need to learn bite inhibition involving a human anyway, since them biting each other doesnt mean much because when they bite each other and yelp it just riles them up more and they bite bite bite lol, they dont bite me hard though and thats what matters lol


As you know, what also matters is learning bite inhibition from the siblings and parents..THAT bite inhibition cant be duplicated by a human and trumps a human trying to teach it....so I hope by you saying "mom was done nursing and wanted them gone" you don't mean "they looked good and we wanted them". Possibly your Bear was taken early too and may be the reason for him not being tolerant of other dogs?

Do all of "your half" of the pups have decent homes? Did you screen? What was the intent for having the litter? Money? Just bc er....?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*awesome job puppies! So cute.*


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Stephan said:


> As you know, what also matters is learning bite inhibition from the siblings and parents..THAT bite inhibition cant be duplicated by a human and trumps a human trying to teach it....so I hope by you saying "mom was done nursing and wanted them gone" you don't mean "they looked good and we wanted them". Possibly your Bear was taken early too and may be the reason for him not being tolerant of other dogs?
> 
> Do all of "your half" of the pups have decent homes? Did you screen? What was the intent for having the litter? Money? Just bc er....?


Just going to drop this in. This is a solid breeding from folks that know what they are doing. Working dogs and from what I here pretty good ones too. Any how to save grief or argument These folks know what they are doing


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Stephan said:


> As you know, what also matters is learning bite inhibition from the siblings and parents..THAT bite inhibition cant be duplicated by a human and trumps a human trying to teach it....so I hope by you saying "mom was done nursing and wanted them gone" you don't mean "they looked good and we wanted them". Possibly your Bear was taken early too and may be the reason for him not being tolerant of other dogs?
> 
> Do all of "your half" of the pups have decent homes? Did you screen? What was the intent for having the litter? Money? Just bc er....?


LoL wow really dude? They know what they're doing relax yourself now. She's mentioned ALL your questions before the pups were even born but how would YOU know since you registered like 3 days ago....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Many people come on here showing off their BYB pups so maybe you are confused Stephan.  these pups came from working parents, not bred for money, but for themselves. 
Also many times the mom gets really tired of the pups, and could even attack them, especially gamebred dogs. My female and her siblings had to be separated from mom around 6 weeks because mom wanted to kill them literally. The pups stayed together till 9 weeks. And they do learn bite inhibition from the siblings. No pup will want to play with a pup that bites too hard. They learn real quick how hard is too hard. And like Pookie said, any puppy will need to learn that they can not mouth humans 
I was going to ask Pookie, when are the other pups going to their homes? Or are you keeping them all?


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Rudy4747 said:


> Just going to drop this in. This is a solid breeding from folks that know what they are doing. Working dogs and from what I here pretty good ones too. Any how to save grief or argument These folks know what they are doing


No argument here. I'm simply asking questions. So all these working dogs have homes?



DieselsMommie said:


> LoL wow really dude? They know what they're doing relax yourself now. She's mentioned ALL your questions before the pups were even born but how would YOU know since you registered like 3 days ago....
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bc the register date on pitbull.com dictates ones knowledge right? :clap:

Who needs to relax here?

Again...not trying to argue


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Many people come on here showing off their BYB pups so maybe you are confused Stephan.  these pups came from working parents, not bred for money, but for themselves.
> Also many times the mom gets really tired of the pups, and could even attack them, especially gamebred dogs. My female and her siblings had to be separated from mom around 6 weeks because mom wanted to kill them literally. The pups stayed together till 9 weeks. And they do learn bite inhibition from the siblings. No pup will want to play with a pup that bites too hard. They learn real quick how hard is too hard. And like Pookie said, any puppy will need to learn that they can not mouth humans
> I was going to ask Pookie, when are the other pups going to their homes? Or are you keeping them all?


I totally understand showing off a byb pup as well as the dam getting tired of her litter and becoming aggressive etc my questions are geared towards the pups all having homes and the motive to the breeding. That's all.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

No problem, I know you are just concerned. Believe me, if all of us didn't know who Pookie is we would probably be roasting her too on to why she bred her dogs, do they have homes etc. but most of us here know Pookie and why they bred Turbo ( their APBT). 

But I too, am wondering if, and when the pups are going to their new homes


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Naw coach, I wouldn't have roasted pookie. Shes shown she knows more than certain ppl time and time again. I dnt question ppl about their motives when they obviously know more than me....


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

She has posted before on another thread that all of the pups are spoken for so yes, they all have homes.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha JTP I was meaning that if she had come on here as a random person posting her puppies/breeding. Should have clarified that sorry  

Awww glad they have homes! Hope some of them join here so I can see that little black female grow up. She is so cute


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Stephan said:


> No argument here. I'm simply asking questions. So all these working dogs have homes?
> 
> Bc the register date on pitbull.com dictates ones knowledge right? :clap:
> 
> ...


All I said was it was noted in previous threads that the pups were spoken for and many other answers to your questions. Has nothing to do with knowledge lol but it HAS to do with your registration date bc you wouldn't have known she answered. How does your knowledge have to do with it?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Stephan said:


> No argument here. I'm simply asking questions. So all these working dogs have homes?


We do NOT allow puppy peddling on this site. Understand seeing her beautiful dogs posted on here means they are spoken for and/or she is an authorized, verified breeder.

Assume, from now on, that any dog including puppy pictures posted where a dog would be for sale by a reputable breeder will be in the "breeders forum" or if one is approved rescue or shelter or a known member we allow posts in "Adopt a bulls". Any puppy litters on open forum will be removed if the puppies do not all have homes. Please feel free to use the report feature to report those you see if a mod has not already been made aware. We want those posts down just as much as you do.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Stephan said:


> Bc the register date on pitbull.com dictates ones knowledge right? :clap:
> 
> Who needs to relax here?
> 
> Again...not trying to argue


There are several mods here making their presence known... let's not stir the pot. You're still a young pup in the eyes of many on here, regardless of your knowledge. You can show them better than you can tell them, so just let your knowledge flow freely where it's needed, and let's keep the snide remarks to a minimum. This thread will be closed before it has a chance to go down hill.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Stephan said:


> As you know, what also matters is learning bite inhibition from the siblings and parents..THAT bite inhibition cant be duplicated by a human and trumps a human trying to teach it....so I hope by you saying "mom was done nursing and wanted them gone" you don't mean "they looked good and we wanted them". Possibly your Bear was taken early too and may be the reason for him not being tolerant of other dogs?
> 
> Do all of "your half" of the pups have decent homes? Did you screen? What was the intent for having the litter? Money? Just bc er....?


That's such a good point tho Stephen, I never thought about that before, I wonder if that is the reason my boy could be showing signs of DA already....I got him right before he turned 8 weeks!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

As Bev mentioned... I too am making my presence known here... 

But really I just wanna give Pookie some love! They are awesome pups! I'm impressed that's for sure. And I'm super excited for u to have an APBT of ur own! She's a beauty!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> As Bev mentioned... I too am making my presence known here...
> 
> But really I just wanna give Pookie some love! They are awesome pups! I'm impressed that's for sure. And I'm super excited for u to have an APBT of ur own! She's a beauty!


Pookie's little girl is freakin adorable!! I can't wait to watch her grow up

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

ames said:


> We do NOT allow puppy peddling on this site. Understand seeing her beautiful dogs are on here means they are spoken for and/or she is an authorized, verified breeder.
> 
> Assume, from now on, that any dog including puppy pictures posted where a dog would be for sale by a reputable breeder will be in the "breeders forum" or if one is approved rescue or shelter or a known member we allow posts in "Adopt a bulls". Any puppy litters on open forum will be removed if the puppies do not all have homes. Please feel free to use the report feature to report those you see if a mod has not already been made aware. We want those posts down just as much as you do.


Sounds good Ames. I'll drop it.

I'll be honest with everyone.....I had been following Pookie's posts since she had joined again and there were/are some things she posted/said that made me think twice about her whole litter/motive for breeding. And no I will not just look the other way like the majority of the US today. Couple that with her living in Arizona it hit a little too close to home for me. Couple that with her stating that there's no jobs in Arizona and rent is not cheap (these are both grossly incorrect) my suspicion grew worse.

What you all DON'T KNOW is that we have a horrible stray dog and overbreeding problem here in Arizona (mainly the lower income housing parts). Just take a drive down any given street, don't take my word for it. Soooooo.....when I read a post about someone in Arizona saying the things she saying and I couple that with threads of a litter I obviously became concerned.

My intentions are good trust me.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Really? it just seems like you've been on Pookie's ass since she turned down your doggy friend request

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Stephan said:


> Sounds good Ames. I'll drop it.
> 
> I'll be honest with everyone.....I had been following Pookie's posts since she had joined again and there were/are some things she posted/said that made me think twice about her whole litter/motive for breeding. And no I will not just look the other way like the majority of the US today. Couple that with her living in Arizona it hit a little too close to home for me. Couple that with her stating that there's no jobs in Arizona and rent is not cheap (these are both grossly incorrect) my suspicion grew worse.
> 
> ...


I guarantee you that pure bred apbt's are not part of the over breeding/stray dog problem in arizona


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Stephan said:


> Sounds good Ames. I'll drop it.
> 
> I'll be honest with everyone.....I had been following Pookie's posts since she had joined again and there were/are some things she posted/said that made me think twice about her whole litter/motive for breeding. And no I will not just look the other way like the majority of the US today. Couple that with her living in Arizona it hit a little too close to home for me. Couple that with her stating that there's no jobs in Arizona and rent is not cheap (these are both grossly incorrect) my suspicion grew worse.
> 
> ...


I really don't see where Pookies situation is any of your concern.....


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Really? it just seems like you've been on Pookie's ass since she turned down your doggy friend request
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Cute. But simply not true.

Did her making comments about her aggressive dog gain my interest? Absolutely. Making comments about your aggressive dog in a fashion of thinking it's a "cool" thing would definitely grab my attention. Think society needs that?

What I just said was the truth. You can either decide to swallow it or spit it out. Either way it doesn't concern me.

No need to argue on this thread.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Stephan said:


> Sounds good Ames. I'll drop it.
> 
> I'll be honest with everyone.....I had been following Pookie's posts since she had joined again and there were/are some things she posted/said that made me think twice about her whole litter/motive for breeding. And no I will not just look the other way like the majority of the US today. Couple that with her living in Arizona it hit a little too close to home for me. Couple that with her stating that there's no jobs in Arizona and rent is not cheap (these are both grossly incorrect) my suspicion grew worse.
> 
> ...





DieselsMommie said:


> Really? it just seems like you've been on Pookie's ass since she turned down your doggy friend request
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I already told you don't get yourself in trouble DM...



Stephan said:


> Cute. But simply not true.
> 
> Did her making comments about her aggressive dog gain my interest? Absolutely. Making comments about your aggressive dog in a fashion of thinking it's a "cool" thing would definitely grab my attention. Think society needs that?
> 
> ...


Stephan, if you have issues with Pookie and her "situation", PM her... no need to cause drama on the open forum. I've already warned once in this thread, this is the second and last warning. Cut the crap and keep it clean and drama-free or I will hand out infractions and close this thread down!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

It is cool to have da bulldog. Means you dont have a watered down junk dog. A da apbt is a representation of its ancestors. To try to make sum1 ashamed or shove animal planet love and socializing bs down sum1s throat for having a dog that represents its ancestors is laughable. And my pm box has plenty of space


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

redog said:


> Stephan, if you have issues with Pookie and her "situation", PM her...


Fair enough


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha.. thanks for the promotion, but I'm not redog. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Haha.. thanks for the promotion, but I'm not redog. Thank you for your cooperation.


Haha whoops! Sorry, dang browser :curse:


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Luna blue chedderbob or who ever you wanna be today don't ya think your just digging yourself back in a whole that you just got yourself out of .. take a step back and think about what you want to say

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> It is cool to have da bulldog. Means you dont have a watered down junk dog. A da apbt is a representation of its ancestors. To try to make sum1 ashamed or shove animal planet love and socializing bs down sum1s throat for having a dog that represents its ancestors is laughable. And my pm box has plenty of space


I completely agree!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Stephan said:


> As you know, what also matters is learning bite inhibition from the siblings and parents..THAT bite inhibition cant be duplicated by a human and trumps a human trying to teach it....so I hope by you saying "mom was done nursing and wanted them gone" you don't mean "they looked good and we wanted them". Possibly your Bear was taken early too and may be the reason for him not being tolerant of other dogs?
> 
> Do all of "your half" of the pups have decent homes? Did you screen? What was the intent for having the litter? Money? Just bc er....?


LOL! How about you mind your own business? They were removed from their mother for their safety, and Bear is perfectly tolerant of other dogs. 
They had homes before the breeding was ever done. Nope we didnt "screen" because we know all the people on a personal level. Our intent was to better the breed and produce some amazing bulldogs, hopefully. LOL money? BAHAHAHAH!!! MONEY???!!! You are insane. If you knew how much money and time we are putting into these puppies youd shit yourself, and they are all being given to their new owners, so no lol we dont make any money :rofl:



Rudy4747 said:


> Just going to drop this in. This is a solid breeding from folks that know what they are doing. Working dogs and from what I here pretty good ones too. Any how to save grief or argument These folks know what they are doing


Thank you very much! 



::::COACH:::: said:


> Many people come on here showing off their BYB pups so maybe you are confused Stephan.  these pups came from working parents, not bred for money, but for themselves.
> *Also many times the mom gets really tired of the pups, and could even attack them, especially gamebred dogs*. My female and her siblings had to be separated from mom around 6 weeks because mom wanted to kill them literally. The pups stayed together till 9 weeks. And they do learn bite inhibition from the siblings. No pup will want to play with a pup that bites too hard. They learn real quick how hard is too hard. *And like Pookie said, any puppy will need to learn that they can not mouth humans *
> I was going to ask Pookie, when are the other pups going to their homes? Or are you keeping them all?


This. The puppies we arent keeping will be going to their homes sometime after 8 weeks old which is when they are able to be transported. 
See, thats how you ask questions. Thanks COACH.



::::COACH:::: said:


> No problem, I know you are just concerned. Believe me, if all of us didn't know who Pookie is we would probably be roasting her too on to why she bred her dogs, do they have homes etc. but most of us here know Pookie and why they bred Turbo ( their APBT).
> 
> But I too, am wondering if, and when the pups are going to their new homes


Just FYI these dogs were not MY dogs, and the male is my BFs and he has had 13+ years in the breed, and I am sure he knows what he is doing  I mean, Turbo didnt get bred until he was 6 years old... if that tells you something.



Just Tap Pits said:


> Naw coach, I wouldn't have roasted pookie. Shes shown she knows more than certain ppl time and time again. I dnt question ppl about their motives when they obviously know more than me....


Thanks JTP, and I wouldnt say I know more than anyone because I learn something new about these dogs every single day. So I am just like everyone else, maybe a little more obsessed than some but not too different.



ames said:


> We do NOT allow puppy peddling on this site. Understand seeing her beautiful dogs posted on here means they are spoken for and/or she is an authorized, verified breeder.
> 
> Assume, from now on, that any dog including puppy pictures posted where a dog would be for sale by a reputable breeder will be in the "breeders forum" or if one is approved rescue or shelter or a known member we allow posts in "Adopt a bulls". Any puppy litters on open forum will be removed if the puppies do not all have homes. Please feel free to use the report feature to report those you see if a mod has not already been made aware. We want those posts down just as much as you do.


YEP! And Id like to think its well known they all have homes seeing as it was posted in their first few threads that they were not for sale and spoken for. Didnt know I needed to do it every time lol



DieselsMommie said:


> That's such a good point tho Stephen, I never thought about that before, I wonder if that is the reason my boy could be showing signs of DA already....I got him right before he turned 8 weeks!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Simple answer, no.



Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> As Bev mentioned... I too am making my presence known here...
> 
> But really I just wanna give Pookie some love! They are awesome pups! I'm impressed that's for sure. And I'm super excited for u to have an APBT of ur own! She's a beauty!


Thanks! They are doing very well in their command training too! So proud of them 

Sorry it took me a bit to reply, internet went out lol


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Well i will say this....if it dont work out with the lil brindle(gripper) hahaha a kno the rst of the story...lol


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

He is gonna be a cool guy I think, lol he was actually the BFs pick of the litter


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Some more of my Lab..

I think she grew









Doing some sits with no command... on her dirty towel 









LOOK MA' NO PAWS! (no she was not rewarded for this)









Another less, snazzy paws (again no reward)









Almost looks like she has a white snipe up her muzzle lol but she is just being flashy for her sits









HI FIVE I CAN SITZ!!









A "roof" was almost caught on cam lol









Overexcited sits









Perfect sit.. nice and focused









Cyclona wanted to say, but SRYSLY guys.. Im notz a lab..


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Some more of my Lab..
> 
> I think she grew


If I am unfortunate enough to go blind, or be disabled, I am SO TOTALLY putting in a request for a "lab" just like this one. Wahaha!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

She is just too cute!! Adorable "sitting" pictures! Love the high-fives


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Aww she is adorable I want to give her smoochs*...


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

I like the lil fat puppy


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Stephan said:


> As you know, what also matters is learning bite inhibition from the siblings and parents..THAT bite inhibition cant be duplicated by a human and trumps a human trying to teach it....so I hope by you saying "mom was done nursing and wanted them gone" you don't mean "they looked good and we wanted them". Possibly your Bear was taken early too and may be the reason for him not being tolerant of other dogs?
> 
> Do all of "your half" of the pups have decent homes? Did you screen? What was the intent for having the litter? Money? Just bc er....?


Don't give advice unless knowledgeable enough to do so,,

I've seen your posts, green as can be. We all start from somewhere,. Google isnt one of them.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

KMdogs said:


> Don't give advice unless knowledgeable enough to do so,,
> 
> I've seen your posts, green as can be. We all start from somewhere,. Google isnt one of them.


:greatpost:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like puppy school is paying off.. 7 weeks old and they just did a very nice group sit/stay!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awwwwwww they are all so cute


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Oh man, I can't stand it....to damn cute!*


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I think that from now on every time I need a puppy fix I will come back to this thread.

These guys are adorable.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

pookie! said:


> Looks like puppy school is paying off.. 7 weeks old and they just did a very nice group sit/stay!


Look at them go  they're so adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

